
China says North Korea pledges denuclearization during friendly visit - oblib
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1H305W
======
oblib
This kinda steals the big thunder Trump was hoping to generate with his
meeting. There's still a lot on the table he can work on though and this
announcement moves the focus on those issues, so that should be a good thing
overall.

